# Scent



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

If any of you have read any post of mine you know I am brand new to hunting, and This is the first year I have gone out for deer. Sorry to say I did not see a single deer. So I am backtracking and trying to figure out why, and I was just wondering how important scent control was. I have heard of people smoking cigarettes while hunting deer and still shooting one or two. Just wondering what your guys opinions are, I have learned alot on this website and love you input. Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Scent control is very important especially during bow trips where you need to get up close and personal with the deer. I am a smoker so that is very difficult for me but I manage to not smoke when I am bowhunting. I do however smoke during the gun season and believe it or not I had deer this season in bow range but they are real spooky and have been driven there by other hunters and what not. When bow hunting I take a shower with scent free soap and shampoo and use a scent free deodarent. All my clothing all the way down to my drawls gets washed in a scent killing wash without UV brighteners and stored in a scent killing bag from Tinks. Do not smoke after the shower and dont stop for gas. When I get to my hunting spot, I strip and spray down with a scent killing spray then put on all my hunting clothes. I spray down all my gear and head to the woods. After the hike in and the climb up the tree I wil usually wipe down my face and hands with some scent killing wipes. The only thing left is my breath. I'm sure the deer can smell my mint toothpaste but I havnt seen a scent killing toothpaste. They do make gumoflage but I have no desire to chew gum that has a autumn scent. Some of my buddies laugh and say its overkill but ask them how often they get busted in a tree. I am also yet to kill a deer with my bow but I have had many deer in range that I just decided not to take. I had a yearling doe come within 5 yards of me last season hunting on the ground and she stared at me for at least 5 minutes trying to figure me out. Never did wind me!!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I agree with BassBlaster, and recomend taking precautions to lower your oder (no such thing as scent free hunting).
I like the base layers with silver thread that is a natual antimicrobal on top of what he already said. They are relatively cheap compared to the carbon chlothing.
At the same time, I hunt with a friend who takes no precautions and smokes, caughs, drinks pepsi, and gets phone calls, and still has numerous opportunities to shoot deer (we're both trophy hunting this year). But I want to put as much as I can in my favor for when the big one comes by!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Deer use their nose more than any other sense. Become fanatical about your odor. When you think you have it pretty well cleaned up, work even harder at it. How often do you notice the wind only blowing in 1 direction? I have seen animals react to my scent from hundreds of yards away. I can smell a smoker from that far away if the wind is right. How well do you think a deer can smell us?

Shower, clean your clothes, use scent reducing sprays and WATCH THE WIND! Hunting river bottoms is very difficult, as the wind often swirls and will alert deer coming from many directions. Try to be aware of where the wind is blowing to from where you are sitting.

Not stopping to fuel up is one great example. Just smell you hands after you leave the pump next time. That stuff stays with you for a long time. It gets on you boots, hands and the fumes get into your clothes.

Rubber boots are also a good option. If you can, use them only for hunting, or for the woods. 

If you hunt from a stand, which is a good idea, try to get at least 15-18 ft. high. Scout and find areas of cover the deer use to bed during the day. Hunt areas on the fringe of this type of area and make sure the wind isnt blowing toward their bedding areas.

Good luck and keep at it. You will start to see deer.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Scent is important but not as important as location.

If bow hunting scent means alot more because your
trying to get with in bow range (30 yds or less for me)

During gun season I don't worry about it as much but
I still keep it in mind when finding a spot to set up in.
What direction the wind is blowing and what kind of 
view I have. If I'm not in a tree stand I like to sit or 
stand around the base of a tree (to break up my
profile) and not stick out in the open.

I live and hunt in Jefferson County and there are alot
of deer around here. But on opening day I saw none
second day two but they were far off and on the move
and as the week went on it didn't get much better. I
finally took a doe around 4:00 pm. Sunday.

I've been hunting for many years and some times it 
goes that way, every one around me was seeing alot
of deer but I was not (last year gun season I must have
seen 50 or more and took a nice 8 point).

Scent is important but you need to go where the deer
are to increase you chances for success.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the help! I hunt the Resthaven area I know thats prob not the best place to go but I don't really have anywhere else to go. I will be going out again for the 20 and 21 it will be my last chance at a deer so I am trying to take every bit of help I can get. 
Thanks alot I appreciate everyones time and input.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> Scent control is very important especially during bow trips where you need to get up close and personal with the deer. I am a smoker so that is very difficult for me but I manage to not smoke when I am bowhunting. I do however smoke during the gun season and believe it or not I had deer this season in bow range but they are real spooky and have been driven there by other hunters and what not. When bow hunting I take a shower with scent free soap and shampoo and use a scent free deodarent. All my clothing all the way down to my drawls gets washed in a scent killing wash without UV brighteners and stored in a scent killing bag from Tinks. Do not smoke after the shower and dont stop for gas. When I get to my hunting spot, I strip and spray down with a scent killing spray then put on all my hunting clothes. I spray down all my gear and head to the woods. After the hike in and the climb up the tree I wil usually wipe down my face and hands with some scent killing wipes. The only thing left is my breath. I'm sure the deer can smell my mint toothpaste but I havnt seen a scent killing toothpaste. They do make gumoflage but I have no desire to chew gum that has a autumn scent. Some of my buddies laugh and say its overkill but ask them how often they get busted in a tree. I am also yet to kill a deer with my bow but I have had many deer in range that I just decided not to take. I had a yearling doe come within 5 yards of me last season hunting on the ground and she stared at me for at least 5 minutes trying to figure me out. Never did wind me!!



Bass blaster is absolutely correct on the scent thing. I smoked last year and quit this year. I have seen a lot more deer, closer then ever before. I too wash with scent free and practice the same procedures as Bass Blaster. Follow his advise, it will help you. I also agree that during gun season it is not as crucial as bow hunting. And it depends where you are hunting, some deer are close to human activity, they get used to human scents and it will not bother them as much. If I hunt in Southern Ohio or a farm that I hunt in Kentucky, I will use the scent thing to the extreme, these deer very rarely come into contact with humans, they pick up on scents quicker then deer that are in a woods that has a house very close with screaming kids outside. Ireally depends on the situation, but it is better to be scent free than not, trust me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Public land is very difficult to hunt. I, like you, have only public land. I see deer, and tracks, but not near as many as my friends. I just try to spend as much time in the woods as I can, control my scent as best I can, and hope I've set up on the path they want to use that day.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> The only thing left is my breath. I'm sure the deer can smell my mint toothpaste but I havnt seen a scent killing toothpaste. They do make gumoflage but I have no desire to chew gum that has a autumn scent.


I read that eating an apple will help with your breathe. Maybe just urban legend, but I eat an apple on my way into the woods every hunt.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

In my opinion the the single most important aspect of scent control and the only completely effective technique is wind direction.

Scent control can help reduce odors but I think it has a lot more with marketing and hunter confidence than it does with fooling a deers nose.

Have you ever watched a deer trail another deer by just smelling the grass where the other deer walked through. I watched it again this weekend when some does got all split up during a drive on the adjoining property. 2 does come across an open grass field for hundreds of yards, about 15 min later a yearling comes across with her nose to the ground zig zagging and following her mom and sister. You don't fool that with sprays or clothes.

Ever notice on the hunting shows or in magizine articles that you always hear that they had to wait for the right wind to hunt a particular stand. If scent elimination worked why would they need to wait, it's because it only fools the hunters, not the deer.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

:! I think they're right about the scents for the most part. BUT>>>>>Last November, one of my employees crossbowed his personal best (140's P&Y) from the ground less than one minute after putting out a smoke! HUNT THE WIND!!!!:!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I do my best to keep household and fuel odors away from me and my hunting clothes and gear, but the bottom line is the wind. If you are set up with the wind blowing twards where you expect the deer to come from, you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Lundy said:


> In my opinion the the single most important aspect of scent control and the only completely effective technique is wind direction.
> 
> Scent control can help reduce odors but I think it has a lot more with marketing and hunter confidence than it does with fooling a deers nose.
> 
> ...



This is exactly my experience and feeling as well.
I believe the scent control rage is quite the marketing ploy. My bird dog does not seem to have any trouble scenting right through scent lock material and I doubt a deer would either. Wind is by far your best friend. I can't say I have ever been winded when up 15+ feet and downwind.


----------

